# Reserve Attendance



## international4455 (7 Oct 2020)

Hi guys. I have only sundays and mondays off and have got my employer to give me the summers off for training. I can give a commitment of four mondays a month and a sunday or two. Would that suffice ? I cant give fridays saturdays and sundays unfortunately.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Oct 2020)

Much would depend on the training schedule of your unit. If they don't parade on the days that you're available, then clearly no. 

My advice would be to research the various units in your location to determine which one best meets your wants and needs. The reality of being a member of the reserve, is that our full time employment drives nearly everything.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (7 Oct 2020)

It really depends on your unit. Depending on what days your unit parades will determine what days you need to come in. 

In my units they have historically paraded on Tuesdays or Thursdays and then did one or two weekend exercises a month. There have been times when I haven't been able to attend standard parade nights due to work schedules and my unit would do work arounds such as having me come in a odd day I was available for a days pay to keep me current (having to parade once a month). Other options include ED&T which is basically a exemption to having to parade once a month for a certain period of time (but it isn't indefinite and only intended to be used for a short deration). If your a new recruit they will likely be much less willing to accommodate you as generally speaking they want newer recruits to be there much more. 

You would have to talk to the unit recruiter for the unit you want to join to get a better picture based off what they do regularly. Maybe they normally parade on Monday nights and it won't be a issue. Maybe they won't be able to accommodate you with that schedule. It really is dependent on the unit, but with those restrictions I think it would be hard/impossible to make it work.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Oct 2020)

Since you mentioned wanting to be an Int O in some of your latest posts, have a look at the 2 Int Coy (Toronto) site for their schedule.

https://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/4-canadian-division/2-intelligence-company/index.page


> When We Train
> September to June:
> 
> Wednesday evenings
> ...


----------



## international4455 (7 Oct 2020)

Hey blackladder thanks for looking me up. I weighed all the pros and cons and the time for clearance but most importantly the vacancy which they didn't  have for int of. I settled on log off trusting i can take this for the long run without think abt an OT. I can do the parade nights for a specific day the unit does it on by switching a day with my colleague. But only my supervisor gets weekends off and no one else. Would being available on the units parade night and summers do the trick ? I would definitely need the weekend exemption but make sure to be there on parade night on the weekdays.


----------

